# 10 foot yellow carlisle below Wolf Creek Selway



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Bumping for yellow carlisle 10 footer with attached Cobra oar lock. Below Wolf Creek. See if anyone grabbed something in the low(er) water.


----------

